# Looking For Snow Plows, Hand Labor, and Skids. Maryland



## TOA Tom

Have a 4X4 truck?
Have your own plow?
Have a salt spreader? Pays better!
Responsible?
Work Ethic?
Attention to detail?
Willing and able to work any hours needed during snow season, long hours?
Have a Smart phone?

If you answered yes to all of those, then we are interested in you. We're looking for dedicated, responsible, and hard working people that enjoy earning money. 

We're an Angies List A+ rated year round landscape company located in Baltimore County. We currently hold 350+ contracted accounts for commercial snow removal, and being offered more this season. We need subs that are able to provide the quality, high standard service we are known for. 

Example of accounts we carry, Walgreens, Rite Aid, Target, Home Depot, CVS, Public Storage, Sears, Banks and so on. We have accounts all around Baltimore, Baltimore County, Anne Arundel County, Howard County, Hartford County, Carol County, Montgomery County, Columbia Annapolis, and places in-between. 

We pay well, we pay ON TIME, and quickly to our subs. Come find out why we have 100% retention rate, and why folks that work for us year after year add to their own equipment list. They want to grow with us, and we want you have the hunger to grow with us.

I want the best!! 

One truck, ten trucks, or a fleet of trucks we're hiring, please respond via email asap, we need to secure folks, and set up the service areas.


Thank You
Tom
TOA


----------



## JustJeff

Company name?


----------



## TOA Tom

The Outdoor Advantage, are you located in the Maryland market Jeff?


----------



## 86 CJ

Tom

Where in AA county are your locations that you need help with. We are a small local snow removal and De-Icing company that uses Liquids for pre and post treating of storms and might be able to help you out depending on locations.


----------



## TOA Tom

86 CJ said:


> Tom
> 
> Where in AA county are your locations that you need help with. We are a small local snow removal and De-Icing company that uses Liquids for pre and post treating of storms and might be able to help you out depending on locations.


Hello, Can you send me an email with rates for what you offer? It seems its just the deicing part, not so much with a plow as well. Either way I have some interest. Please email [email protected]


----------



## 86 CJ

Tom

I sent you an email with our services and rates. Please email me or call me with any questions.


----------



## TOA Tom

Thank you, I will look it over.


----------



## risin187

Hi Tom, can you put us on your list when you need extra help during large snow events. Last year we worked with PCM services in Bethesta Maryland. We have 3 pickups with v plows and 2 skid steers. 5 guys and shovelers.
[email protected]


----------



## TOA Tom

Will do Tom, I'm going to send you an email now as well.


----------



## Bmoorefield

Do you guys have anything in the White Marsh or Perry Hall area that you would need a Sub? We have two trucks available with plows. Willing to install in the bed salt spreaders if needed. 
[email protected]
m-landscaping.com


----------



## TOA Tom

Bmoorefield said:


> Do you guys have anything in the White Marsh or Perry Hall area that you would need a Sub? We have two trucks available with plows. Willing to install in the bed salt spreaders if needed.
> [email protected]
> m-landscaping.com


Hello,

I have some in the area, however I have two sites in mind that are a little further north, where I can use both pieces at one location. Please send me an email, and we will go from there. [email protected]


----------

